# Customs Requirements???



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi! 
My husband and I are in process for our Permanent Residency paperwork. Looking ahead, can anyone out there shed some light on moving? I have never lived out of the US and not clear about customs inventory lists for our stuff.
How descriptive does the list need to be?
For example, our books, should I be listing each one individually (with ISBN, Title, Author, Pub Date, Publisher, etc.) or is it acceptable to say Box of 18 Books approx value $X?

Please enlighten me with your border crossing experience...

Also we are planning to use a land shipping company for the move, any recommendations or advice??

Thanks in advance and look forward to your insights!!


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello HEROPUPPY,

I am a logistics professional wanting to go to Canada, too. In response to your query, USED books can suffice your shipping documents. Your mover will actually help you with all the shipping documentations required. 

Best Regards,


----------



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> Hello HEROPUPPY,
> 
> I am a logistics professional wanting to go to Canada, too. In response to your query, USED books can suffice your shipping documents. Your mover will actually help you with all the shipping documentations required.
> 
> Best Regards,


Thanks for your insight. I'm sure the mover will help, but I'm just trying to get a jump on it since there's so much to do!!!


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

One tip - be very nice to the customs people! Sometimes.....they don't tend to have a sense of humour!


----------



## CreateSean (Oct 11, 2009)

DanHoward said:


> One tip - be very nice to the customs people! Sometimes.....they don't tend to have a sense of humour!


Actually I think it's a requirement that immigration and customs officials have had a stick implanted up their ass to ensure that they are unhappy and contrary all the time.


----------

